# Morgans Lager Yeast



## rough60 (22/2/07)

Hi all,
I've got quite a few sachets of these left over from when I would buy Morgans Golden Saaz, they are in blue foil and have a temp range of 15-30 dec C. They have 6206 stamped on them, just wondering if this yeast was a lager yeast, and is it good quality as I don't have temp controlled brewing yet, and brew at abouy 24 deg C.
Cheers.


----------



## Tyred (22/2/07)

15 - 30 would be more indicative of an ale yeast. I think lager yeasts prefer temperatures lower than that, i.e. 9 -12. I'm not too sure tho, as I seem to recall that Morgans also have an ale yeast that copes with higher temperatures


----------



## blackbock (22/2/07)

If the temperature range that you have indicated is correct, then that answers your question. If it cannot work below 15C, it can't really be a lager yeast!


----------



## Tony (22/2/07)

throw it in the bin and get a good yeast

your saving a fortune on beer with your brewing......... spend an extra few dollars and make it better with good yeast.

You dont need liquids if they worry you......... get some W34-70........ brew it at 10 to 12 deg and lager for 2 weeks @ 2 to 4 deg.

it will blow you away!!!

cheers


----------



## rough60 (22/2/07)

Thanks guys,
The bin option sounds the winner.
Unfortunately I can't brew that low until I get my next fridge Tony.
Is there an Ale yeast that would give similar characteristics to a lager yeast (probably not), or is there a high temp lager yeast.
I like US-56, would this be a good option?
I don't mind using a liqiud yeast, if a siutable one is available.
Cheers.


----------



## bconnery (23/2/07)

The closest you could come to a higher temp lager yeast is the yeast used for Steam Beers, a California Common I think it is called. I think it is sold as California ale or East Coast ale or something similar by the two main liquid yeast mobs. 

US56 won't give you lager characteristics, but it will give a nice neutral beer and is a great all round yeast, particularly for hoppy beers. 

At 24 degrees you are not likely to get the nice lager characteristics you are after.


----------

